# Canon mp258 reset !!!!



## rideverest (Jul 28, 2010)

How do I reset my problematic canon printer? Error E03 is being shown on the control panel of printer and alarm/colour ink/black ink led is lit ........


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try removing and reseating your ink cartridges also have a look here for info 
http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/...rch_category&g_search_category=Error Messages


----------

